# Beginner from NC



## brianwade (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello All. I am from Fuquay Varina, just south of Raleigh. Sailed for the first time about a month ago on a Sailfish and went again today - on my own for the first time. Didn't have much wind, but I managed to cover some water on the occasional breeze. I am 45 and single, with two children.

Glad to be part of the community.


----------



## andrevenables (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You can learn it all on a sailfish!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet.

North Carolina has some great and diverse sailing areas to offer!


----------

